# long term rental



## mazcat (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello , both my husband and myself are re locating to crete in october , my husband will commute from athens over winter and we are looking for a house / villa furnished with a pool for long term rental 6 or 12 months. We are renting until we decide which area to re locate to as my husband is an engineer and we will be building our own property eventually. We will consider most western/southern crete and recently travelled extensively over that area so most locations would be great. We are ready to go basically as we have our property in england rented already (long term). We are in the process of negotiating with a property owner, and are finding that they are dragging their heels a bit...if you know of any properties please feel free to contact me.


----------

